# Demanding Rabbits



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

We give our rabbit treats at about the same time every evening, if we forget he starts banging about in his cage and jumping up at the door demanding his treats! Anyone else have bunnies that show this sort of behaviour?


----------



## delforty3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeh, our rabbit is exactly the same, he knows in the morning we are going to give him more veg and starts going mad and leaning on the cage door.

He also climbs up on the bed and tries to eat any food that we are eating, so we cannot leave any food laying about with him there


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like an "obsession", my vet told me about it when I took mine in for his Myxi jab. I don't feed my rabbit every day because he becomes obsessed with his food and gains a lot of flab, so he only gets some every 2/3 days. He will thump, scratch around the cage door, flick up his food bowl (its one of those really heavy ones, and he's not that big a rabbit lol) and generally shows off when he knows he's gonna get fed again.

Though, I do know that rabbits don't always thump their hind legs through danger, agression and other negative things. They can thump through excitement so maybe your boy is just happy to get treats? With mine, I know he's just moody coz he always is


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

He's just a greedy f****r!!! He gets fed every day but a minimal amount as its better for them to graze on hay and grass!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Alan are you fattening him up for stew...


maybe


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor bunny! now going to clean out stinky puppies and go to bed!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Poor bunny! now going to clean out stinky puppies and go to bed!!


Why are they stinky???  Dont leave yet its still early!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Why are they stinky???  Dont leave yet its still early!


little buggers poo over all the paper,walk in it,lay in it,and then jump all over you when you try to clean them out!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> little buggers poo over all the paper,walk in it,lay in it,and then jump all over you when you try to clean them out!!


Sounds like fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

They are 5 weeks on sunday,going to have to go out and raid a paper recycling bin soon!!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> He's just a greedy f****r!!! He gets fed every day but a minimal amount as its better for them to graze on hay and grass!


Yea, sounds like he's got a bit of an obsession with his food. I don't keep to a routine with my pets when its to do with feeding, I just feed them when they've eaten all the food thats in their bowl. Apart from the dog, I meant the smaller ones. Clymo, like I said, gets fed every 2/3 days, he always has his hay, vegs and fruit isn't a big thing for him, he's not that interested in many "treats" like that. He does like our dogs biscuits though  lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

cavy_gal said:


> Yea, sounds like he's got a bit of an obsession with his food.


Does it?


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Does it?


Well unless you're saying "he's a greedy...." because of the way he loses his temper when he's about to be fed treats, then yes it sounds like it.

Other than that, maybe you should get him neutered? Or maybe he just loves his food?

Our vet mentioned to us that Clymo was really chubby and that putting him on a diet would sort that out. We asked how? Because he loved his food. She told us to cut back on his mixed stuff and feed him more hay and veg/fruits, which he always got too but would likely leave and eat his mixed stuff.

The "treat" type of things you get from stores, we don't buy for our little ones, they just cost too much, don't last long enough for us to buy regularly and also I'd rather give my boys natural treats like a bit of apple once in a while, a couple of carrots a week, some cabbage, celerey and so on, which we always have in the house anyway so they basically get what we have ourselves.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

cavy_gal said:


> Well unless you're saying "he's a greedy...." because of the way he loses his temper when he's about to be fed treats, then yes it sounds like it.
> 
> Other than that, maybe you should get him neutered? Or maybe he just loves his food?
> 
> ...


Funny I dont remember asking for your advice??? And I don't remember saying we gave him shop bought treats either.


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Funny I dont remember asking for your advice??? And I don't remember saying we gave him shop bought treats either.


You don't have to be so rude to me, I wasn't being rude to you. Neither would you have posted anything if you weren't asking for advice, I was being polite and telling you what I knew.

And I didn't say you bought your rabbit treats from a store, I didn't mean "you" as in you personally, just saying the ones that are in stores that people can buy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Anyone else have bunnies that show this sort of behaviour?


I was asking if anyone had bunnies that do anything simular hence the question above. Not asking for advice, as I don't have a problem with his behaviour, though you seem keen to suggest there is a problem.


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I was asking if anyone had bunnies that do anything simular hence the question above. Not asking for advice, as I don't have a problem with his behaviour, though you seem keen to suggest there is a problem.


You're the one who mentioned "demanding" and the way you described how he is before you give it to him, sounds like a problem to me. I only passed on what I knew from what my vet told me about my rabbit. It may not be a problem to you but you obviously haven't had a rabbit do that before otherwise you'd know about it, I was just trying to help..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I never suggested it was a problem. God you talk a load of crap!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I never suggested it was a problem. God you talk a load of crap!


You wanna watch your lip, you don't EVER say things like that to someone you do not know!

I do not talk "crap", don't you EVER say that to me again!


----------



## Polly:D (Mar 22, 2008)

*Why is everyone arguing she was trying to help and you obviously dont wont her help but no need to be agressive lol calm down people !!!!*


----------

